# need help with CPT for hand abscess



## ggparker14 (Feb 23, 2011)

Need help with CPT.  Thank you.


There was a large amount of purulent material that was expressed. This was sent for aerobic and anaerobic cultures as well as gram stain. The pocket of purulent material extended over the dorsal ulnar aspect of the hand, over the ulnar aspect of the fifth metacarpal, but did not appear to extend over into the flexor aspect of the hand. The infection extended over to the dorsum of the long finger over the extensor tendons but the extensor tendons appear to be intact. After the wound purulent material was expressed, the wound was thoroughly irrigated with antibiotic solution. The nerve was intact but significantly contused and traumatized from the severe infection. Wound was packed open with a quarter inch lodoform gauze. Dry sterile dressings and a volar splint was applied.


----------



## maryanneheath (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you would be looking at just the I&D codes - 11043 vs 11044...


----------



## Treetoad (Feb 27, 2011)

Based on the documentation, it would be difficult to come up with a code for this service.  It's definitely not in the debridement codes (11043-11044).  Was this an open wound?  Was there an incision made to get to this abscess?  I would look at procedures 10060-10061, 10140 or 10180 depending upon the circumstances.  I would also look for clarification from the provider.


----------

